# My Amtrak Journey



## iPat09 (Feb 27, 2017)

Mods, feel free to move this to the video forum if needed, I just wanted to share this in a place where the most people could see and get excited about train travel.

So almost 4 (FOUR!) years ago, my brother and I took an Amtrak trip around the country as we celebrated him graduating high school. Recently, I finally got around to finishing the video that highlights that journey.

We started in Jackson, MS and traveled to Chicago, Albuquerque, LA, Portland, and then back to Chicago and finally Jackson. It was an incredible trip and I cannot believe it has been so long since it happened. In a few weeks, I am riding the Crescent for the first time from Tuscaloosa to New Orleans, but I really need to start looking into another longer trip, but that is a discussion for another day.

I hope you enjoy this video. It really took me down memory lane while working with footage from four years ago. It is a memory I will always cherish, and I hope watching something like this will help you make that final decision to journey by rail and make some memories of your own.

https://player.vimeo.com/video/204265602?app_id=122963


----------



## EmCee Al (Feb 27, 2017)

Wow! Spectacular video!


----------



## choochoodood (Feb 27, 2017)

The best place to post it is on YouTube. You will get many, many more views there than on this forum.


----------



## crabby_appleton1950 (Feb 27, 2017)

Any way to get a larger screen?

You might put it on YouTube, as has been suggested, and a link here as well.


----------



## snvboy (Feb 27, 2017)

Click the "V" in the bottom right of the player, or follow this link, for larger video:

http://bit.ly/2m3J8M0


----------



## Manny T (Feb 27, 2017)

Yikes. Sell that video to Amtrak for promotion.

Fantastic!


----------



## oregon pioneer (Feb 27, 2017)

I am also hoping you post it on YouTube. I have a very slow DSL connection here in the sticks of eastern Oregon.. If it was on YouTube, I could just start it loading, and then work on another tab till I could watch it all. Vimeo does not have that capability, it loads about a second or two every minute. If you try to stop it playing, and let it buffer, it gives up on you. So, I've given up on Vimeo.


----------



## snvboy (Feb 27, 2017)

Well edited video! I like the speed-ramp to jump cut transitions near the end. Good choice of music, too. A definite inspiration to tackle the mountain of action-cam footage I have from a few trips.


----------



## ANRR (Feb 28, 2017)

That is a great video! It makes me really look forward to our trip on the

Zephyr in May, also liked the music.


----------



## OldCond (Feb 28, 2017)

Great video! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## iPat09 (Feb 28, 2017)

Thanks for all the kind words everyone! For those asking, I do have it on YouTube as well.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8UIRrN-MXMA&t=39s


----------



## TinCan782 (Feb 28, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## oregon pioneer (Feb 28, 2017)

iPat09 said:


> Thanks for all the kind words everyone! For those asking, I do have it on YouTube as well.


THANK YOU!


----------



## KmH (Mar 2, 2017)

Nice editing. I too liked the speed-ramp up to transitions.

I also liked the long cross fades.

What music did you use?


----------



## iPat09 (Mar 2, 2017)

KmH said:


> Nice editing. I too liked the speed-ramp up to transitions.
> 
> I also liked the long cross fades.
> 
> What music did you use?


I used the chainsmokers' remix of Fenech Soler. I got the idea from a gopro video the thunderbirds put together awhile back.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 2, 2017)

Wow!

Fantastic job, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## oregon pioneer (Mar 3, 2017)

I was able to watch it on YouTube, and I really appreciate your taking the time to put this together and post it. You did a fantastic job!


----------



## mediaman (Mar 28, 2017)

Excellent work on the video! Have fun on the Crescent!


----------



## fixj (Mar 30, 2017)

Wow! I’m just blown away by this video. Wonderful Job! Amtrak should have this on a continuous loop on their web site. Many thanks for posting.


----------

